# Texas Ebony



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I finally got around and cut into this Texas Ebony. It's going to be some fun wood to work with. Smooth as glass! gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That sure is some pretty wood. I hear its really hard on the tools.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very nice looking


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man..that is some beeyoootiful wood, Jim... Can't wait to see what you whup it into.. It do make some nice pens, but, like Bobby said, it's tough on tools. You'll grind them gouges down to nubs on that stuff...

Keep us posted with some pix when the chips start to fly..:smile:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a brand new Timberwolf bandsaw blade that cut that ebony like it was butter. It's still green wood but that blade sure impressed me. I'm almost finished with this desk refinishing project and hope to put some time in on the lathe. There are several BIG chunks of wood that are ready (and need to be) to be chucked up! I still have that incredible oak burl that needs to be spun! So many trees....so little time! gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You're going to love turning it. Thankfully I got a good deal on a slow turn grinder from Trodery and can sharpen my tools as needed, and thats about every 5 minutes with that stuff. It does finish like glass, but you have to walk through the grades of sandpaper pretty slowly, skip a grade and you will see it. No mater how sharp the tool, I never got a shaving off of it, just dust. I can't imagine turning that big ole blank ! You might end up with some stubby tools by the time your done. Good luck, I know it will be awsome, what ever you make out of it.


----------

